# detail person = 1. εμπορικός εκπρόσωπος 2α. ιεραπόστολος πωλητής 2β. ιατρικός επισκέπτης | health visitor (UK) = επισκέπτης υγείας



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

Πρώτα οι ορισμοί για το _detail person_ (από εδώ):
*1. *Salesperson working as a manufacturer's representative who visits the manufacturer's customers and takes care of details. A detail person's primary responsibility is to promote goodwill by making sure that the manufacturer's customer is happy with the product. He or she will suggest merchandising ideas, take orders for delivery, check on the stock, and work with the customer in any way necessary to help with the sale of the manufacturer's product.
*2.* Salesperson whose primary job is to increase business from current and potential customers by providing them with product information and other personal selling assistance. The detail person's task is to persuade customers to buy the company's product from the local distributor; for example, detail persons are hired by liquor companies to visit bar owners and managers, and by pharmaceutical companies to call on doctors. Also called _missionary salesperson._

Ο ελληνικός όρος που έχει εδραιωθεί για την απόδοση του *detail person* στις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες (στη δεύτερη σημασία) είναι *ιατρικός επισκέπτης*. Ο όρος «ιατρικός επισκέπτης» αποτελεί ευφημισμό για τον πωλητή που επισκέπτεται γιατρούς για να προωθήσει προϊόντα της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας ή της εταιρείας ιατρικού εξοπλισμού για την οποία εργάζεται· δεν είναι ούτε ιατρός, αλλά ούτε και επισκέπτης υγείας. Ο ορισμός του όρου _ιατρικός επισκέπτης_ (από εδώ): Ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης είναι υπάλληλος φαρμακευτικής βιομηχανίας ή εταιρείας που επισκέπτεται γιατρούς, οδοντογιατρούς, φαρμακοποιούς, κλινικές, νοσοκομεία, κέντρα υγείας και ασφαλιστικά ταμεία για την ενημέρωση / προώθηση των προϊόντων της εταιρείας με σκοπό να πείσει τον ιατρό να συνταγογραφήσει το φάρμακο της εταιρείας. Όπως αναφέρεται και στην ιστοσελίδα της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ιατρικών Επισκεπτών (Π.Ο.Ι.Ε.-Φ.Σ.Ε.Κ.), ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης εργάζεται στην Ιατροφαρμακευτική Ενημέρωση (διάβαζε: εμπορική προώθηση ιατροφαρμακευτικών προϊόντων).

Ο *επισκέπτης υγείας*, από την άλλη, δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες προώθησης ή πώλησης στην εταιρεία για λογαριασμό τής οποίας εργάζεται, αλλά αντιθέτως προσφέρει υπηρεσίες υγείας στο άτομο το οποίο επισκέπτεται· αναλυτικές πληροφορίες και η σχετική νομοθεσία βρίσκονται στην ιστοσελίδα του Πανελληνίου Συλλόγου Επισκεπτών Υγείας (Π.Σ.Ε.Υ.). Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης έχει εξαρτημένη σχέση εργασίας σε φαρμακευτική εταιρεία (π.χ. βλ. τους εργοδοτικούς φορείς που αναφέρει η ΠΟΙΕ-ΦΣΕΚ· είναι η ΠΕΦ και ο ΣΦΕΕ), ενώ ο επισκέπτης υγείας απασχολείται σε ΝΠΙΔ ή είναι αυτοαπασχολούμενος (κάνει έναρξη επιτηδεύματος στη ΔΟΥ). Για τον όρο _επισκέπτης υγείας_ ένας ικανοποιητικά αντίστοιχος βρετανικός όρος είναι το *health visitor*, για το οποίο διαβάζουμε στην Encarta: (U.K.) Nurse who makes home visits: a trained nurse who gives medical care and advice to people in their homes, especially to mothers of babies and young children, senior citizens, and physically challenged people. Ανάλογοι είναι και οι ορισμοί που δίνουν τα άλλα λεξικά.

Κυνικά ο διαχωρισμός είναι: ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης πουλά, ο επισκέπτης υγείας νοσηλεύει — και το να ταυτίσετε σημασιακά τους δύο αυτούς όρους συνιστά λάθος. (Βέβαια, αν το δούμε με ανοιχτό μυαλό, και οι δύο απασχολούνται στην παροχή φροντίδας — απλώς ο πρώτος εκείνο που φροντίζει είναι το να συνταγογραφούνται τα προϊόντα του.)


Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο _detail person_, διότι (όπως φαίνεται και από τους σχετικούς ορισμούς) υπάρχουν ορισμένες λεπτομέρειες τις οποίες θα πρέπει ακόμη να φροντίσουμε:
Κατ' αρχάς, να πιάσουμε το _*missionary salesperson*_, το οποίο είδαμε πως είναι συνώνυμο στη δεύτερη σημασία τού όρου _detail person_: Αποδίδεται *ιεραπόστολος πωλητής* (κι έτσι έχουμε και τον όρο «ιεραποστολική πώληση»), όρος για τον οποίο διαβάστε σχετικά κείμενα από το Ο.Π.Α. (http://www.executivement.aueb.gr/pdf/Avlonitis-Panagopoulos.pdf) και το ΠΑ.ΜΑΚ. (http://ba.uom.gr/mkt/eap/Andro/OSS-3/%CE%9C%CE%BF%CF%81%CF%86%CE%AD%CF%82_%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9_%CF%84%CF%8D%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B9_%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BB%CE%AE%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%89%CE%BD_2.pdf).
Ο όρος _εμπορικός επισκέπτης_ (ο οποίος θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να σχηματιστεί κατ' αναλογία προς τον όρο _ιατρικός επισκέπτης_ με διεύρυνση της σημασίας) είναι δεσμευμένος για το αγγλ. _trade visitor_ (σε εκθέσεις εμπορικές, κλαδικές κλπ), οπότε δεν χρησιμοποιείται για την απόδοση του _detail person_ στη δεύτερη σημασία.
Ο όρος _εμπορικός αντιπρόσωπος_ (ο οποίος εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται μια έντιμη προσπάθεια απόδοσης του _manufacturer's representative_ στην πρώτη σημασία) περιγράφει κάτι το εντελώς διαφορετικό· συγκεκριμένα αποδίδει το αγγλ. _commercial agent_ (για το οποίο βλ. π.χ. την Οδηγία 86/653/ΕΟΚ στο ελληνικό και το αγγλικό κείμενο) και ορίζεται στην ελληνική νομοθεσία με πολύ συγκεκριμένο τρόπο (ΠΔ219/1991).
Αντίθετα με τα όσα είπαμε παραπάνω για τον _εμπορικό αντιπρόσωπο_, ο όρος *εμπορικός εκπρόσωπος* χρησιμοποιείται για να καλύψει την πρώτη σημασία τού _detail person_ (απλώς θέλει λίγο προσοχή και να θυμόμαστε: άλλο _εκπρόσωπος_, άλλο _αντιπρόσωπος_).
Καλό είναι επίσης να είμαστε προσεκτικοί και να μην αποδίδουμε το _detail person_ με ελληνικούς όρους οι οποίοι αφορούν άλλους τύπους πώλησης και πωλησιακού modus operandi (συμβουλευτείτε σχετικά και το προαναφερθέν κείμενο από το ΠΑΜΑΚ). Δόξα τω Θεώ οι μαρκετίστες φροντίζουν να σκαρφίζονται τουλάχιστον δύο ευφημισμούς για το καθετί, οπότε καλό είναι να ακριβολογούμε χωρίς να προδίδουμε το σκοπούμενο νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Επειδή δεν είδα πουθενά τη λέξη _πλασιέ_, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ο _ιατρικός επισκέπτης_ είναι ένας _πλασιέ φαρμάκων_; (Ναι, και ιατρικών ειδών, φαντάζομαι.) Διαβάζω στον Ριζοσπάστη:
Βεβαίως, όταν υπάρχουν οι μεσάζοντες, όταν υπάρχουν οι εταιρείες, οι οποίες μπαίνουν και μέσα στις εντατικές και πλασάρουν... Αν πάτε στα νοσοκομεία, θα δείτε απέξω που λέει, "παρακαλούμε οι πλασιέ φαρμάκων να μην μπαίνουν την τάδε ώρα στην εντατική".

Για το μπέρδεμα του _ιατρικού επισκέπτη_ με τον _επισκέπτη υγείας_ μπορεί να μη φταίει πάντα το μεταφραστικό λάθος. Μπορεί να φταίει και το αγύριστο κεφάλι. Γιατί όταν τέσσερις άνθρωποι σού λένε και σου τεκμηριώνουν ότι άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο, αλλά εσύ επιμένεις να τα τσουβαλιάζεις και ενδεχομένως να παίρνεις στο λαιμό σου και συναδέλφους, υπάρχουν διάφορα μικρά τσαλαπατήματα. [Η παράγραφος αυτή θα σβηστεί όταν θα γίνει η απαραίτητη διόρθωση.]


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

Για το _*πλασιέ*_ έχουμε ένα ζητηματάκι στο ρέτζιστερ: Είναι λέξη τού γενικού λεξιλογίου στην καθομιλουμένη που περιγράφει τον πωλητή ντορ του ντορ, χωρίς να προσδιορίζει τον ακριβή τρόπο με τον οποίον αυτός συνεργάζεται με την εταιρεία τα προϊόντα τής οποίας πωλεί ή προωθεί. Πιστεύω ότι συχνά έχει και μια ελαφρά υποτιμητική χροιά, οπότε μια καλή αντιστοίχιση είναι με το αγγλ. *drummer* (για ουδέτερη χρήση στην καθομιλουμένη) και το *bagman* (για υποτιμητική χρήση).


----------



## psifio (Aug 12, 2010)

Στην ιατρική αργκό οι ιατρικοί επισκέπτες λέγονται και φαρμακάδες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2010)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω αρνητική χροιά στον πλασιέ, αλλά για να το λέτε...
Φυσικά όλοι πωλητές είναι, και νομίζω ότι με το "ιατρικός επισκέπτης" δίνεται μια αίγλη στον όρο, ότι ξέρω γω, εγώ δεν είμαι ό,τι κι ό,τι πωλητής, είμαι ο πωλητής που έχει πάρε δώσε με γιατρούς. 
Ο ιεραπόστολος πωλητής μου έφερε στο νου πλανόδιους ιεροκήρυκες στην Άγρια Δύση. 
Επίσης, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι σε τι διαφέρει ο πλασιέ της φαρμακευτικής από τον πλασιέ τάπερ ή τον πλασιέ καλλυντικών. Κι αυτοί κοιτάνε να σου δείξουν πόσο χρήσιμο είναι το προϊόν τους για να σε κάνουν να το παραγγείλεις κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Απλά αντί για γιατρούς, απευθύνονται σε κοινούς θνητούς.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2010)

Ως παραδοσιακός γκρινιάρης, διαβλέπω έναν ελαφρώς προβληματικό χαρακτήρα όσον αφορά τον όρο "επισκέπτης υγείας" και τον σχηματισμό του. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι σημασιολογικά αδιαφανής (κι αυτό συμβάλλει στη δημιουργία σύγχυσης με τον εντελώς άσχετο ιατρικό επισκέπτη). Εν προκειμένου κάνουμε λόγο για άτομο που παρέχει κατ' οίκον νοσηλευτικές υπηρεσίες/ υπηρεσίες υγείας. Αναρωτιέμαι αν το "κατ' οίκον νοσηλευτής" θα μπορούσε να έχει μια καλύτερη σταδιοδρομία (αν παραβλέψουμε την καθαρευουσιανιά;)).


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε τους ίδιους πρώτα: ;)
http://www.psey.gr/info.html


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε τους ίδιους πρώτα: ;)
> http://www.psey.gr/info.html



Α, αυτό εξυπακούεται. Άλλωστε όλος ο συλλογισμός μου ήταν σε... κοντισιονέλ:). Δεν αμφισβήτησα ότι πρόκειται για καθιερωμένο όρο. Απλώς εξέφρασα τις αμφιβολίες μου για το εύστοχο της επιλογής. Πρέπει πάντως να ομολογήσω ότι το ασαφές του επιλεγέντος όρου έχει το πλεονέκτημα να λειτουργεί σαν ομπρέλα καλύπτοντας πλήθος ιατρικών/ παραϊατρικών επαγγελμάτων. Γιατί προφανώς και δεν έχουν τυπικά την ιδιότητα του νοσηλευτή όλοι οι επισκέπτες υγείας (μπορεί να πρόκειται λ.χ. για βοηθούς νοσηλευτές ή άλλους).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> 1. Εγώ δεν βλέπω αρνητική χροιά στον πλασιέ, αλλά για να το λέτε...
> 
> 2. Φυσικά όλοι πωλητές είναι, και νομίζω ότι με το "ιατρικός επισκέπτης" δίνεται μια αίγλη στον όρο, ότι ξέρω γω, εγώ δεν είμαι ό,τι κι ό,τι πωλητής, είμαι ο πωλητής που έχει πάρε δώσε με γιατρούς.
> 
> ...


Αρίθμησα για να απαντήσω στο καθένα χωριστά:

1. Ποιο κομμάτι τού «συχνά [ΣτΖ: Δηλ. όχι πάντα, δεν είμαστε απόλυτοι] έχει και μια ελαφρά υποτιμητική χροιά» δεν κατέστη αντιληπτό; :) Ο όρος από μόνος του δεν είναι μονοσήμαντα αρνητικός, και η δική μου τοποθέτηση κινήθηκε κυρίως γύρω από το διαφορετικό επίπεδο ύφους (το θέμα τού υποτιμητικού χαρακτηρισμού προστέθηκε δευτερευόντως για επιπλέον προβληματισμό). Κατά τα λοιπά, έχω χιλιάδες πωλητές στους οποίους μιλώ τόσα χρόνια μέσω των σεμιναρίων μου, κι ευχαρίστως να σε πάρω μια μέρα για να τους ρωτήσεις «εάν είναι πλασιέ» και να καταγράψεις τις αντιδράσεις τους (ετοιμάσου: από αποστασιοποίηση έως απέχθεια) ώστε να σχηματίσεις προσωπική άποψη. Άλλωστε, για ρίξε μια ματιά στο πόσες αγγελίες σπεύδουν να διευκρινίσουν «όχι πλασιέ». Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω! 

2. Είπε κανείς κάτι δαφορετικό (ότι, δηλαδή, ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης δεν είναι πωλητής); Και σαφές το κατέστησα, και τον χαρακτηρισμό «ευφημισμός» τόνισα. Οπότε εδώ έχουμε από μέρους σου δήλωση του προφανούς ή μήπως κάτι δεν κατάλαβα; 

3. Σε πολλά μέρη πήγαν ιεραπόστολοι, όχι μόνο στην Άγρια Δύση. Το ίδιο και missionaries, κι εδώ έχουμε ακριβή απόδοση του αγγλικού συνωνύμου (_missionary salesperson_).

4. Ούτε κι εγώ κατάλαβα το νόημα του συγκεκριμένου σχολίου. Το μάρκετινγκ είναι διαβόητο για το πώς εξωραΐζει τους ρόλους και για το πόσο πομπωδώς απονέμει βαρύγδουπους τίτλους — το είπα, άλλωστε, κι εγώ. Εσύ όταν μπαίνεις σ' ένα κατάστημα στο ΗΒ και βλέπεις ξερωγώ associate ή adviser (ή οτιδήποτε λέει customer service ενώ θα έπρεπε να λέει ξερά sales), τον πιάνεις τον τύπο και του λες ν' αλλάξει τίτλο και να λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι ένας πωλητής όπως και τόσοι άλλοι;



Rogerios said:


> 1. Απλώς εξέφρασα τις αμφιβολίες μου για το εύστοχο της επιλογής.
> 
> 2. Πρέπει πάντως να ομολογήσω ότι το ασαφές του επιλεγέντος όρου έχει το πλεονέκτημα να λειτουργεί σαν ομπρέλα καλύπτοντας πλήθος ιατρικών/ παραϊατρικών επαγγελμάτων. Γιατί προφανώς και δεν έχουν τυπικά την ιδιότητα του νοσηλευτή όλοι οι επισκέπτες υγείας (μπορεί να πρόκειται λ.χ. για βοηθούς νοσηλευτές ή άλλους).


1. Η αλήθεια είναι, πάντως, ότι το _health visitor_ εμένα δεν μου κάνει για μέρα-με-τη-νύχτα σαφέστερο σε σύγκριση το _επισκέπτης υγείας_. Απλή διαγλωσσική μεταφορά μού φαίνεται, και μάλιστα θεμιτή. :)

2. Για το _health visitor_ γνωρίζουμε εξ ορισμού πως πρόκειται ξεκάθαρα για νοσηλευτική ειδικότητα στο ΗΒ. Στην Ελλάδα ο _επισκέπτης υγείας_ χρειάζεται πτυχίο, αλλά πιθανότατα δεν απαιτείται αυτό να είναι αποκλειστικά νοσηλευτικής (π.χ. για την παροχή κοινωνικής φροντίδας).


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2010)

Ζαζ, όπως ο ιατρικός επισκέπτης θα βγει από τα ρούχα του άμα τον πεις πλασιέ έτσι κι ο ασοσιετ θα βγει από τα ρούχα το άμα τον πεις υπάλληλο, πωλητή ή ό,τι άλλο είναι, κι ο σολούσιονς αρκιτεκτ αμα του πεις ότι δεν είναι αρχιτέκτονας θα βγει από τα ρούχα του. Δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα μας, νομίζω. 

Τώρα, αγγελία που λέει θέλουμε πωλητή από πόρτα ιατρείου σε πόρτα ιατρείου, αλλά όχι πλασιε, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει. Πιθανόν να εννοούν ότι ο πλασιέ εισπράττει χρήματα ενώ ο άλλος προωθεί το προϊόν χωρίς να ασχολείται με παραγγελίες και εισπράξεις. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, sales και customer service δεν είναι το ίδιο, όχι μόνο στα καταστήματα αλλά και στις επιχειρήσεις. 

3. Άστο, γιατί μάλλον έχουμε διαφορετικά βιώματα και δεν το έπιασες. Άλλο ιεραπόστολος στην Αφρική κι άλλο ιεραπόστολος "ρίψατε τον οβολό σας". ;)

Επιπλέον να πω ότι σήμερα ξύπνησα σε πολύ καλή διάθεση και είπα να γράψω χωρίς εγκυκλοπαιδικό ύφος. Αλλά προφανώς δεν σηκώνει τέτοια η συζήτηση.


----------

